# Help. Caiman lizard dropped tail:(



## DR8 (Aug 29, 2018)

Hey guys, Im in need of some help. My caiman lizard is about 8 months old. He used to be really handleable and tame. Would even come to me when I called to him. 

Recently I had to move his enclouser to the garage because we have an infestation of roaches and the heat and humidity was helping them breed like crazy. Ever since I moved him he has been stressed and everytime i get near he flips out start running around cage.

He ended up dropping his tail today and it has me feeling terrible. Any advise on what to do would be appreciated. Im thinking about adopting him out, I feel like I cant give him the care he needs while he is in the garage. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm sorry for the stress of the lizard and his losing his tail.

Not sure why you are feeding him roaches nor why the entire house is off limits. 

If conditions in the garage are acceptable, he'll adjust. Seems a room at typical room temp and humidity should be fine with a proper set-up.


----------



## DR8 (Aug 29, 2018)

The conditions are about the same as when I had him inside the house. Not sure why he has gotten so stressed. I dont feed him roaches, not sure where these roaches came from. I have on a mostly apple snail diet sometimes some high end cat food. We are currently teying to get rid of the roach infestation. So having pest control put bait and spray. Dont want him accidentaly injesting roaches that can go in his cage.


Walter1 said:


> I'm sorry for the stress of the lizard and his losing his tail.
> 
> Not sure why you are feeding him roaches nor why the entire house is off limits.
> 
> If conditions in the garage are acceptable, he'll adjust. Seems a room at typical room temp and humidity should be fine with a proper set-up.


----------

